# What's your element? (NFs only please)



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm a quintuple Gemini. I don't know anything about astrology, but the first 5 on my natal chart are Gemini. So I guess I'm super air?

Here it is.

Sun: Gemini
Moon:Gemini
Mercury:Gemini
Venus:Gemini
Mars: Gemini 
Jupiter: Capricorn 
Saturn:Aries 
Uranus: Aquarius 
Neptune: Capricorn
Pluto: Sagittarius
Lilith: Cancer
Asc Node: Libra
Ascendant: Sagittarius
II: Capricorn
III: Pisces 
IV: Aries
V: Taurus 
VI: Taurus
VII: Gemini
IX: Cancer
Midheaven: Libra
XI: Scorpio
XII: Scorpio


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

TheBackwardsLegsMan said:


> I'm a quintuple Gemini. I don't know anything about astrology, but the first 5 on my natal chart are Gemini. So I guess I'm super air?
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...



That's a whole lotta Gemini, you must be a real air head. J/K, I'm actually a Gemini sun myself with an Aquarius rising, which are both air signs. If you talk to an astrologer though the three signs they really look at are the sun, moon, and ascendent. The planets are minor points and the farther out the planet, the less of an effect it's suppose to have on you personally. Most people go by their sun sign, which is suppose to be your nature. The moon sign is suppose to be your emotional / inner self. The ascendent, which some people call the rising sign, is suppose to be your public persona though so it's kinda what people see of you. Your ascendent is Sagittarius, which is the mutable fire sign meaning people would see you as adaptable and charismatic. Sagittarius is also the sign of the archer and is suppose to be a healer. I could go on, but I figure that's enough of an astrology lesson for now, right?


----------



## Llamarider (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL I'm a disgrace to the water signs. I'm a Pisces who can't swim even if it'd save her life!


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an Earth sign. I'm Virgo. I really wish I were a Pisces because that one describes me to the tee. I don't believe in astrology, it's ridiculous.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

fire!








no, it's air


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

Water.
---


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

I only know that I'm a libra by birth. I don't 'believe' in astrology but I find it nonetheless interesting. My type is probably INFP, which has some stuff in common with libra's, and probably my enneagram is a head-type, which has some stuff in common with air? 

I guess.


----------



## Lady Starbird (Oct 16, 2011)

Earth Tiger (Chinese zodiac), but an Aquarius and therefore Air. Hmm. I have no idea what I'm talking about; astrology is not my forte. I don't think it's accurate, anyway.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

According to my Zodiac sign, the Gemini, I resemble the element of Air. But I've always felt much more of a connection with the element of Water. @affezwilling, your matching of each temperament to each classical element is perfect, in my opinion.

When I was in Cuba for a high school band trip, rather than go swim in the ocean, I'd sit on the sand and watch it. Just sit. And watch the water flow. Feel the water. See myself in water, and water in myself. Water is ever-changing, accommodating to whatever is required of it in the given circumstances. Water is fruitful, essential for all life. Water is soothing, healing, calming; yet it can be awfully violent and tempestuous, without much notice. Water is power, it is passion, it is compassion. Water is in all life, a necessary element for all. It is universal, it is connecting, permeating all life. I cannot help but feel a connection with the flow of water.

When admiring natural landmarks, I'm inclined to notice the oceans, the waterfalls. When imagining "bending the elements" (such as in the TV show "Avatar: The Last Airbender"), I always pictured myself generating ice or manipulating the flow of water. My favourite colour has always been blue. I admire the beauty of streams, and the many fish that dwell in these homes. Water, to me, represents compassion, and that is my life's mission.

So Water is my element. And I do feel it represents the NF temperament flawlessly.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm convinced that astrology is 100% bullshit. There's just no statistical correlation between supposed traits and people's birthdates, and it has no predictive or explanatory power whatsoever. Furthermore, the constellations themselves are off from what they should be, but astrologers don't seem to know or care about any of this.

I'm absolutely nothing like my star sign. Not. At. All. 

Oh, and I've had custom charts made for me as well, and they were hit-or-miss. But this sort of thing is typical. You can read any astrological profile or birth chart and find that some of it applies to you. This is because astrologers and psychics like to use vague fishing statements in their cold readings, which sound specific but are in fact universal.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a cancer. That sounds terrible.


----------

